# Recommendations for Travel Humidor



## Schlitzinacan (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm looking for a travel humidor that will hold 10-15 cigars for a trip to St Thomas in July. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Cigar caddy?


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

The herfador from CI (possibly find cheap on cigarbid if you have time) holds up to 15, I've got the 5 and it's very secure and rugged. I would recommend using a small boveda pack instead of the included humidifier disk. I can't speak to the seal for any length of time but I see no reason it wouldn't hold for a longer trip. 

I guess you could also go the small tupperware route if you need a cheaper option!


----------



## Almi (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a case that I bought at Walmart in the camping section just for my phone and wallet when out in the boat. I think it would make a great case for a travel humidor. Cost was around $6-8. It has a waterproof seal and is a clear orange color as well as a cheap carabiner type clip.


----------



## nport21 (Jan 16, 2015)

Straight from the devils site... I have it on my watch list...

Herf-a-Dor X10 Traveldor - 10-Capacity (#1931329) - CigarBid.com


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

The Xikar travel-dor is much better quality than the ubiquitous Herf-a-dor. I have the Xikar in 5, 10, and 15-count sizes, depending on the length of my trip. The Herf-a-dors I've been gifted have all had a leaky seal, and they are made from a softer plastic than the hard shell of the Xikars. Seriouscigars.com has them with their label on it for a reasonable price.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Cheep, effective, roomy and holds RH% very well IMHO. use a $2 8g Boveda 65 and call it a day!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a 15 herf that I got for X-mas and it works perfect for weekend trip or buying a few smoke for transport. Good size and the RH is around 68-70 all the time.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

NorCalJaybird said:


> Cheep, effective, roomy and holds RH% very well IMHO. use a $2 8g Boveda 65 and call it a day!
> 
> Cheers
> Jay












:mrgreen: I don't have any experience with the Herf brand..but the Xikar cases are very nicely constructed. I have the 5 count, and use it whenever I want to take a couple of cigars in the car..

Also, if it's a situation where you aren't particularly worried about damage being possible - just get a nice thick tupperware container and some foam and make one yourself for cheaper. Throw in a Boveda pack and go.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

I am a fan of Pelican boxes. I use a Micro 1050, available on Amazon for ~$16 on Amazon Prime.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

JollyRogers said:


> The herfador from CI (possibly find cheap on cigarbid if you have time) holds up to 15, I've got the 5 and it's very secure and rugged. *I would recommend using a small boveda pack* instead of the included humidifier disk. I can't speak to the seal for any length of time but I see no reason it wouldn't hold for a longer trip.
> 
> I guess you could also go the small tupperware route if you need a cheaper option!


Good call on the Boveda. Great product.



Indy-hp said:


> *The Xikar travel-dor is much better quality than the ubiquitous Herf-a-dor*. I have the Xikar in 5, 10, and 15-count sizes, depending on the length of my trip. The Herf-a-dors I've been gifted have all had a leaky seal, and they are made from a softer plastic than the hard shell of the Xikars. Seriouscigars.com has them with their label on it for a reasonable price.


I have a 15 Herf-a-Dor, it works well. Buddy has the Xikar. I need a 5 count (Well, I really need a 2 count), I'll be getting the Xikar. But both are great.


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Drez_ said:


> :mrgreen: I don't have any experience with the Herf brand..but the Xikar cases are very nicely constructed. I have the 5 count, and use it whenever I want to take a couple of cigars in the car..
> 
> Also, if it's a situation where you aren't particularly worried about damage being possible - just get a nice thick tupperware container and some foam and make one yourself for cheaper. Throw in a Boveda pack and go.


Ha Ha Ha! Love it! Did you see that KILLER stogie stand? Baaahhhhaaaaaa

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Schlitzinacan (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I am hoping one of the local B&Ms have one or both brands so I can check them out before buying. I am upgrading from an old cigar box and a rubberband...have some DCs that I want to bring that won't fit.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have an Xikar 50ct travel Humi for golf trips and I love that thing.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

If you plan on flying with it; whatever you do stay away from any of the Xikar Hard Plastic or any other Travel Humidors WITHOUT air pressure release valves. I flew to Seattle from Jersey with one and couldn't get the damn thing opened no matter how hard we tried. It took me literally 3 days and finally opened after prying it with a kitchen knife we "borrowed" from the hotel breakfast lounge lol.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> If you plan on flying with it; whatever you do stay away from any of the Xikar Hard Plastic or any other Travel Humidors WITHOUT air pressure release valves. I flew to Seattle from Jersey with one and couldn't get the damn thing opened no matter how hard we tried. It took me literally 3 days and finally opened after prying it with a kitchen knife we "borrowed" from the hotel breakfast lounge lol.


I leave my travel humidor un-latched. Plus if it does become airlocked, you can take a penny or coin and pry open the travel humidor. It has a small spot where something can pry it open.


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

Auburnguy said:


> I leave my travel humidor un-latched. Plus if it does become airlocked, you can take a penny or coin and pry open the travel humidor. It has a small spot where something can pry it open.


Yeah that spot didn't work so well for us. We tried almost everything we could get our hands on, we ended up buying cigars at a local B&M, with 17% sales tax...ouch. The new Xikars have air release valves that address this exact issue.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Have a 5-count herfador for short trips and it works great. For longer trips I use a small locking-lid tupperdor (size depending on length of trip/number of cigars) with a small boveda or humitube and some bubble wrap to keep things from moving around. Take an extra sheet or two of bubble wrap to add to the box as the cigars gradually disappear into thin air.


----------



## Redneck_toy (Nov 20, 2014)

Whatever you do, don't buy the black ops humi. I'm not sure if they make a 10-15 ct. or not, but the 5ct. will only hold a 5" cigar. Too damn short for most of my smokes. Totally useless


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Love Big Ashes said:


> If you plan on flying with it; whatever you do stay away from any of the Xikar Hard Plastic or any other Travel Humidors WITHOUT air pressure release valves. I flew to Seattle from Jersey with one and couldn't get the damn thing opened no matter how hard we tried. It took me literally 3 days and finally opened after prying it with a kitchen knife we "borrowed" from the hotel breakfast lounge lol.


Therefore my recommendation for the Pelican Micro boxes which have a builtin Goretex relief valve


----------



## tacgnol (Oct 11, 2014)

Love Big Ashes said:


> Yeah that spot didn't work so well for us. We tried almost everything we could get our hands on, we ended up buying cigars at a local B&M, with 17% sales tax...ouch. The new Xikars have air release valves that address this exact issue.


Do you have a specific model ? i don't see the valve feature on their website ...

thanks


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

tacgnol said:


> Do you have a specific model ? i don't see the valve feature on their website ...
> 
> thanks


I had one of the smaller models from back in 2010. Here's the link. Refer to model # Xi 18-24 .... Xi 30-50 ... Xi 50-80

XIKAR | Travel Humidors


----------

